# SPALTED WOOD THE MOVIE



## deltatango (Jul 26, 2017)

We have just released a full length documentary movie about spalted wood that was a collaboration with Dr. Sara Robinson who wrote the book called *Spalted Wood.*

The feature length movie comes in at just under two hours, but it moves along at a good clip. For anyone wanting to watch it in parts, individual episodes are also available.

I imvite you all to watch, comment and hopefully enjoy. This should be about everything you ever wanted to know about spalted wood and then some.

Please visit:

http://spaltedwood.com

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

Everything you wanted to know about spalted wood but were afraid to ask!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Jul 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Everything you wanted to know about spalted wood but were afraid to ask!!!



Hahahaha! You got it bro. I left that off on purpose, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2017)

Will definitely check it out! long time no see BTW, what ya been up to Mark?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 26, 2017)

Mark, just watch the entire thing, start to finish. Well done, I learned a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I've watching it a little at a time, while im in my shop. I'll have to download it to my phone so i can just listen to it.


----------



## deltatango (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey Barry,
Been super busy man. Been collaborating with artists coming to my studio.
Seri was here in July and Terry Martin from Australia and Zina Burloiu from Romania were here in May.
Made movies on both collaborations. Has been a lot of work.

Here's the one on Terry, Zina and my collaboration:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2017)

deltatango said:


> Hey Barry,
> Been super busy man. Been collaborating with artists coming to my studio.
> Seri was here in July and Terry Martin from Australia and Zina Burloiu from Romania were here in May.
> Made movies on both collaborations. Has been a lot of work.
> ...


Thats a great video Mark, thanks for posting, Zina is an inspiration!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

I could hardly believe she carved the groves with a knife. She's amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 26, 2017)

deltatango said:


> Hey Barry,
> Been super busy man. Been collaborating with artists coming to my studio.
> Seri was here in July and Terry Martin from Australia and Zina Burloiu from Romania were here in May.
> Made movies on both collaborations. Has been a lot of work.
> ...



Amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 26, 2017)

And that piece of wood is pretty special too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wade (Sep 5, 2017)

This "Spalted Wood" The Movie, was a great watch. I can spalt something in 1-2 years. She can spalt something in 10 minutes..... It is amazing what Dr. Seri Robinson has researched and brought to the forefront of "why and how" spalted wood happens in nature. It's just Science. Science meets Woodworking.... It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dr_Spalting (Oct 15, 2017)

Had a great time finally meeting you in person, Mark! Can't wait to see what we get up to next summer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deltatango (Oct 15, 2017)

Dr_Spalting said:


> Had a great time finally meeting you in person, Mark! Can't wait to see what we get up to next summer!



Hi Seri,
I had a great time too. I was not surprised really, but I was awed by your turning abilities, stepping right up to “the beast” and jumping right in! There are many people terrified by that big pattern maker’s lathe I have, but not you. Kathy and I are looking forward to next summer to see what happens at *Art Camp! *

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------

